# Habitation service



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Mods - move if you think necessary please.

We spoke to our dealers (Ropers) Service Manager at the Glasgow Show. He advised us to get the habitation check booked in soon as they were amazed at how busy they were getting. Wanted it done before end of March and only just got it in for 23rd March. Nothing before then. I know they are primarily caravan dealers, but would advise anyone who is thinking of getting it done in the spring to make sure they book early so they can get an appointment to suit them. If Ropers are that busy so must everyone else be.

I've booked into the Blackswan Caravan Park for a couple of nights before the service as my OH says it is necessary to check out the Masham pub(s) for their real ale. Not been there before, but they responded by phone to the e:mail very promptly and sounded very appreciative of MHs.
Sue


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We just had habitation check done yesterday and gaslow fitted.We used our local caravan dealers to do it less distance to travel and not long to wait to have it done.

Val


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> I've booked into the Blackswan Caravan Park for a couple of nights before the service as my OH says it is necessary to check out the Masham pub(s) for their real ale. Sue


Hi Sue,

Your Liam is spot on with the need to check out the Masham pubs. The beer is excellent as I am sure he already knows. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

I have my habitation service booked in for next Friday, I'm getting mine done at Barrons where I purchased it from last year. 

You seem to have to get in early with Barrons also.

I have been quoted £199 for the habitation service (I also have the vehicle service for £195 the day after). Is this the going rate or for next time can you get a better deal whilst keeping the paperwork in order? (warranty, etc)

I'm also getting a bike rack fitted at the same time.

David


----------



## 99043 (May 4, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance... but may I ask how often a habitation service should be done? We purchased our S reg van last year, there was no mention of Habitation services :?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Val - we are going back to Ropers mostly to get away for a couple of days and the person who has done the checks before has left the local Caravan dealers and we were not sure of the new person. 

Where abouts did you get yours serviced and if it's not too cheeky could you let us know the price of the gaslow conversion? Don't really want to pay too much to get the conversion as we do not do long trips in winter on the Continent (yet  ).

Sue


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Sue let you know in a few days when we get the bill in lol.We have had gaslow fitted one cylinder just now.We had it done at Eastriggs at J.G Trading, we find them really good bought our 2 previous caravans from them no problems at all.Had the mot and service done at Mr Dills Garage in Eastriggs as well.We are away for 3 months so had to have the gas done.Depends what area you are.

Val


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi GillianandJohn,

I believe it *should* be done annually - I'm no expert as fairly new, perhaps someone else could clarify?

Kind regards,

David


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

dwwwuk said:


> Hi GillianandJohn,
> 
> I believe it *should* be done annually - I'm no expert as fairly new, perhaps someone else could clarify?
> 
> ...


In 18 years of motorhoming we've never had a habitation check, and don't feel the need for one now. However, I need to to keep the warranty going. When that ends I'll have no more. Anyone with an iota of mechanical savvy and CDF should be able to hack it easily.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

With regards to DIY habitation checks most of the work can be done by a reasonable DIY but the Van mechanic i know states that you should have the Gas fittings checked by the experts his concerns were around seals.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
like Bagshanty I've never paid to have a habitation service as most of it is common sense and a visual inspection of items. How much in the way of gas system testing is done during a service? possibly a basic leak test, certainly not a full fridge service.

One of our previous motorhomes, a three years old coachbuilt and bought from a reputable? dealer needed over £1000 spent on repairing damp damage within 9 months of purchase, luckily mostly paid for by the warranty insurance so howcome this was missed during their presale "service"? and on our present van the leisure battery failed the first weekend we went away after buying it with several cells dry - again from a reputable dealer and serviced before we collected it

so I will DIY
(but obviuosly if you're not a DIYer it may be best to pay for it for peace of mind)

Steve


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I could't agree more about the basic service ie Battery, water and damp test being simple to check and replace if required. Gas I consider to be rather different most people do not service their own Gas Boiler at home and I cannot see any difference with a Motorhome. I do agree the rest you can do and it is a rip off.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Val - await the cost of the conversion with interest. Never thought of Eastriggs. We will look them up for next time. 

It's all very well for those with DIY confidence, but we are about as much use as an ash tray on a motorbike (can we say that in Scotland now?). Also we need the 'official" service for the warranty.

Sue


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> With regards to DIY habitation checks most of the work can be done by a reasonable DIY but the Van mechanic i know states that you should have the Gas fittings checked by the experts his concerns were around seals.


That's what a paint brush and soapy water are for! Why do you think the technicians who do it are better qualified than you? The CORGI registered gas fitter set fire to our house after he repaired a valve. I'm not CORGI, but I am an engineer (well, was once, but once an engineer, always an engineer. 14 years maintaining naval weapons at sea are a fine grounding for this sort of thing). Mostly, it is just common sense. YOU have a vested interest in doing it properly, the dealer doesn't - how will you know if he's missed something? See Which? reports on garage servicing of cars, where they have seeded faults to be found, or checks to see if filters have been changed.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> but we are about as much use as an ash tray on a motorbike (can we say that in Scotland now?).
> Sue


Hi Suenliam,

You can if it is not a *"company" *motorbike. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Except for warranty purpose habitation checks are a dealers perk at getting something for nothing. 

A damp meter will tell you if you have damp/water ingress, a multi meter will let you know if your electrics are ok, and if you are not sure/inexperienced get the gas tested for a few quid at any dealer, check underneath to make sure everything is tightened up as it is supposed to be, job done and you saved a couple of hundred quid.

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You do have greater bargaining power when you buy however if you make it clear you are going to have your servicing done at that dealer. 

G


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> You do have greater bargaining power when you buy however if you make it clear you are going to have your servicing done at that dealer.
> 
> G


 I was wondering this myself. I was going to ask if I could pay for the first 3 years hab service in with the price of the van. A lot of car dealers now do this but I guest it might be different with M/Hs.

I agree its a wast of money once out of warrantee but with a new van do you have any choice?

Richard...


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Thanks Val - await the cost of the conversion with interest. Never thought of Eastriggs. We will look them up for next time.
> 
> It's all very well for those with DIY confidence, but we are about as much use as an ash tray on a motorbike (can we say that in Scotland now?). Also we need the 'official" service for the warranty.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue it the cost of the conversion for 1= 6kg and all fittings with outside filler
is £188.plus we paid £100 for habitation check and fitting so £288 all together.thought that was a good deal,mind we have dealt with them for a few yrs now.
Val


----------



## 99043 (May 4, 2006)

Thank you dwwwuk et al

Apologies for not answering sooner, my 'watch this topic' seems to have stopped sending notification of responses 8O 

I'll stop worrying about having the habitation check done and we'll go over it ourselves. I'll perhaps have the gas checked out though.


----------

